
Sex robots are raising hard questions - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90308471/sex-robots-are-raising-hard-questions
======
crowdpleaser
Only for people who are trying to others what they should do.

Don’t want a hard question? Don’t try to regulate these things.

~~~
claudiawerner
The question of whether it should be regulated is part of the big "hard
question". Besides, we shouldn't be afraid of having to answer hard questions.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Why is it a hard question? Don't tell people what they can or can't do with
their own bodies, it's not your body.

~~~
coldtea
Leaving in a society means agreeing to some rules -- some of those rules might
include what one can do to their body, their lives, etc.

That "society should not have such rules" is not something everybody agrees on
-- it's just one particular answer to the "big question" of how society should
be run.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Oh so just because we exist in a society means I can tell you what it is or
isn't okay what to do with your own body in your own home when you're not
hurting anyone? Okay, whatever your favorite food is, no more of that! Do you
drink coffee? Not anymore!

------
coldtea
It's not the only thing they're raising...

------
Fjolsvith
The rise of sex robots is going to go hand in hand with the rise of MGTOW.

